# Your opinion please



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore. 

Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd vote for the afghans, as not everyone would use a tablecloth. Even if they DO use them, handmade ones from loved family members often feel too "special" to be used and ruined by stains. A table-covering I might consider would be a beautiful runner for just the center of the table. They can easily be removed when not in use.

Beautiful afghans however, always beg to be cuddled in and enjoyed! I always visualize recipients being wrapped in the love put into every stitch.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely afghans, made of machine washable and dryable yarn so they can be easily cleaned.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

An afghan would get my vote as well.
Jan


----------



## koalamely (Apr 25, 2012)

Afghan my grandmother makes that for all the married couples and my mom still has hers and I use it all the time to cuddle in and wonder if I could ever make something like that.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

afghans, neutral colors/design that will go with anything.
Who knows what their favorite colors/decorating stye will be in the future


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know if I would make a whole big table cloth but perhaps a white table topper would be nice. I crocheted one that was done in small squares then crocheted together using a lace type stitch for my sister. She loved it and uses it on her Doll Display table all the time. (She is not a "lace" type girl. LOL) 
What ever you decide to do, make it something that shows your personality as well. That way the children will always have something that reminds them of you.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

hello mkjfrj,
i knitted a basketweave afghan 47"x58". this pattern looks like the weave is going up & over the next row. it is different, & very easy to knit. i used lavender yarn, my grsndaughter's favorite color. this pattern (i think) looks better in a solid color rather than mulit. i also knitted one in cream. 
also, i started a g-grandmother's hope chest with baby afghan & hat. who knows if i can knit when the times comes. i wanted the children to have something from their g-grandmother :wink: get going on your projects!! they will love anything you knit.
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

Both of your ideas are well worth it but tablecloths shouldn't have a color scheme problem if they turn out to be color-scheme minded. I've made two tablecloths and many an afghan and remain careful about what I make since I've seen many an afghan in thrift shops for 6 bucks and doilies (that I love to make too) for a pittance!! so I would get to know these kids 1st and give it some REAL thought.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I like the idea of a table runner - hadn't thought of that - maybe I'll just make a table runner and a neutral color afghan.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I have two grandchildren each going into their first apartment. I am knitting discloths for their kitchens. Wish I had thought of the idea of getting a head start on a nice afghan for them....but that could be in the future.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Sure, I could add dish cloths with matching dish towels to the table runners and afghans - - great idea.


----------



## Metaphor (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree with the idea of making an afghan. Maybe one that's done in blocks for each block to be a small but interesting project. The Learn to Knit Afghan book by Barbara Walker is a terrific source of ideas.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I vote for tablecloths. Afghans are pretty common, but a beautiful handmade tablecloth is something special! Whatever items you make, though, be sure to store them away carefully. A renegade (and hungry) mouse once nibbled its way through a stack of homemade doilies my aunt crocheted--grrr.....


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you Susanmos2000, I hadn't thought about how I'd store them yet but will research the best way before I'd put them away; I'm guessing vacuum packed or air tight but we'll see what I can find out.


----------



## CrazyB (Apr 26, 2012)

I vote for a table runner and matching placemats. I have some that were made by my husbands grandmother and they are beautiful! The stuff you can get today for a pittance in no way matches the quality of beautiful items handmade with love! I use the tablerunner on the dresser in my bedroom and matching doilies on the nightstands.


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

I was given some of my great-grandmother's hand-crocheted table runners. They are very special to me, indeed! I also kept all of the hand-made blankets and afghans that we were given. I saw a video about storage, and the lady was using acid-free tissue paper. You could then place them in a cedar chest. My grandmother's had hope chests; my grandmother (she just turned 91) still keeps hers locked. I am sure that is full of treasures!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't forget to make up some baby outfits to store away as well...


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

I vote for the tablecloth or runner. They are the kind of things that become heirlooms.


----------



## Velmabunny (Apr 18, 2012)

I also vote for afghans. My mother passed away at 58 yrs. My boys were 9, 5 & 4 but they all remember her having a basket of wool beside her chair. She made them each an afghan. She used patterns and colours that she liked. She gave them to the boys before she died and I put them away for them. They are all in their 30's now and these afghans are one of their prized possessions. They keep them out on display and let everyone know that their Grandma made it for them. Their friends are very envious. Whenever it is cold and damp and their company is cold they will give them the afghan and say "Here you go, Grandma will keep you warm". It is nice to know that every time they use these afghans, they think of her. They couldn't imagine a better present from Grandma.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you remember when people used to make different embroidery stitches and frame them, with the date when it was finished and the signature of the artist? A long time ago I saw something like this, but big, made with knitting stitches, and they hung it like a quilt on a frame. It was really beautiful,and I imagine it could be done smaller, like , in a large picture frame, maybe?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe a family christening/ home from the hospital baby set?


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Thank you Susanmos2000, I hadn't thought about how I'd store them yet but will research the best way before I'd put them away; I'm guessing vacuum packed or air tight but we'll see what I can find out.


Probably space bag type thing would work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think a personal afghan each,would be lovely gift,knit a wee bit of you into each afghan.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.[/quote
> My vote is for an afgan, as I don't know how you would guess what size tablecloth to make. I have made each of my grandkids, nieces and nephew an afgan in fisherman knit patterns for their l8th birthday. Hopefully, then they are old enough to appreciate them.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

My grandmother (who is now 98) made each of us an afghan for momentous occasions. As I have mentioned, she used only Red Heart. We got beautiful cream afghans for wedding gifts, along with a dozen dishcloths. The birth of each baby brought a beautiful feather and fan baby blanket. I looked out in my living room the other night, each kid was wrapped up in one of those afghans, as well as their friends. I've inherited a few from relative over the years etc. They are always a favorite, and I do believe they will last forever!


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

hi i'm making white afghans for my grandkids for their weddings,


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

My grandkids are now 13 and 17 and they both have afghans I crocheted - in 1 case actually requested by my grandson. They also still have every quilt I made for both of them....and use them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Very few young people over here use tableclothes any more. Indeed not just young, many people fullstop don't bother with them.
Whereas almost everyone uses blankets (afghans) even if they are not always on display, but often end up on display. And snuggling into a handknitted )or crocheted) blanket is lovely. Do you knit them many items now? Could you use some of the yarn from there knitted items to make squares so that they get a blanket full of memories from grandma (or whatever they call you)? The squares would end up in different weight yarns, but shouldn't be a problem as long as you make sure the squares are all the same size- though you might want to avoid a very light weight and very heavy next to each other! May though be a bit late for the older kids though may work for the younger one.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

The first thing I would consider is which is easiest to work on with your athritis, the fine close work of crocheted lace for Table cloth, runner or placemats and napkins or the heavier yarn and needles for an afghan.

Personally I would vote for afghans.They can become heirlooms as much as lace. My daughter has one from me made for them as newly weds 30+ years ago. I have made afghans for my Grands as they got married or when they bought their first home and they love them. Up in New Enland where most of them live it is wonderful to have a "warm hug" as they call it from Grana to wrap around them on cold evenings. Whatever you decide to make, be assured it will be treasured.


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

i think an afghan would be the thing, It will last for years and then can be handed down to the children,


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the afghan would be nice. It might even be the best cuddly friend of a great grandchild! Sounds like a great idea to begin now you would have lots of time to put those stitches of love in it!


----------



## chicki (Jan 23, 2012)

My Mother made bredspreads, for her kids and Grandkids. I am an only daughter and she made me two. They are on the beds and are used every day. She made them out of washable acrylic of some kind. I get so many compliments on these spreads. 
I am doing the same for mine. 
When you give them, say they are to be used, not put away in a closet.
Have fun!


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

I love afghans, but here's another thought... A Christmas tree skirt. Of course that depends on whether or not they celebrate Christmas. It would have a place of honor each year, and they would always think of you. It could be a unique and loving tradition for years to come!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the table runner idea...and cushions, possibly for their own children.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

You could make some placemats. They are always a handy item to have.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

You could make some placemats. They are always a handy item to have.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would vote for the afghan, a stack of dishcloths is always something they will use also. It seems that the upcoming generation does not use tablecloths as much as we do/or did - but I have seen them using table runners which would also make a lovely gift.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


My mother made each of my children an afghan for a wedding present some are 25 years old and the "kids"? Are still using them
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I had done this and I now have Great Grands. I did afghans using their favorite colors. I think it's a wonderful idea.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think that afghans would still be in "vogue" by the time they are given these. It's kind of hard..looking down the road and knowing what will be in at that stage in their lives..not everyone uses tablecloths, perhaps a runner would be good as it could be used on a table, dresser..


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do  I vote for afghan. My mom made me such beautiful ones that I still have. She passed away almost 30 years ago and I cherish them. Always such a good feeling in my heart when I see them and think of mom.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Afghans would be lovely.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Afghan by all means. I made more of a bedspread for my daughter when she got married. Plan on doing one for each of my sons, when I have the time. Too many other things to do right now.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I too like the afghan and if you have the time, a baptism outfit would really be nice. My sister crocheted one for our daughter and it is now an heirloom. Both of her kids have been baptised wearing it. Maybe one for both gender or just a dress could be enough - if it is an heirloom, both sexes can wear it. This is such a wonderful idea. I'll have to see if I can manage something for ours.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

Another suggestion are doilies, some to actually be used, and a special one that is framed with a personalize card and dated. Also, pillowcases that have been trimmed with handmade knitted or crocheted lace. And of course, afghans. I have made each of my grand children all of the above and the items are packed safely away in heavy clear plastic bags (not large black trach bags) with tissue paper in my cedar chest. 

Deb


----------



## laumeucrafts (Apr 12, 2012)

My children are 25, 23 and 19 and last year for Christmas I thought it would be a good idea to make them each an afghan.

They absolutely loved them and surprisingly, really appreciated them! I then went on to make a custom one for my d
daughter-in-law, all in hues of blue and then gave my youngest son the Inukshuk blanket (from Mary Maxim) - he was over the moon with it!

I have a quilt that my aunt made me when I got married and I still treasure it - I think afghans or large blankets are always a great option.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

I started out crocheting 'granny squares' when my son was born. These were formed into a large bedcover - not all squares were absolutely perfect - but my son treasured it and he is now in his thirties and has passed it on to his son who also treasures it. It has come home for repair now and again. I would definitely say afghan.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love this afghan
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/baby.html
the size is nice for a lapghan.


----------



## mimi5 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am in the process of knitting baby blankets for my 5 grandchildren & will store them until needed!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I made afghans for 6 of my granchildren and gave them to them for christmas one year and that way when they are old enough they can take it with them when they either set up housekeeping on their own or go off to college.


----------



## Janet Garnett (Apr 27, 2012)

How about Christmas ornaments? I have done one for each grandchild every year. They can be crocheted or knitted.
Also afghans are my choice.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

afghan. I like the idea of a table runner also. storage can be done in a cedar chest, or my mom always used the plastic bags that yarn kits, or sheet sets always come in, and she always put a bounce sheet inside, and it always stayed smelling nice, not musty


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


Hi, what a wonderful thing to do for your grand children. I say an afgham because every time they used it it would be like getting a hug from you. Now you have me thinking!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I love this afghan
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/baby.html
> the size is nice for a lapghan.


Thank you for that link. The afghan is beautiful! I bookmarked that one.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Afghans, for sure. I have two that were made by dear relatives who are now deceased. I use them all the time and they give me great comfort. There is something special about being able to wrap their love and all the love they put into every stitch around me, especially during times when I need to feel comforted. Maybe that is why the words afghan and comforter could be interchangeable. When I wrap myself in them, it is as if the arms of the loved ones are wrapped around me.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I vote for afghans as well. My mother made each of my children an afghan and they have them displayed in their homes...and use them, which is even more important. I have beautiful lace tablecloths from my grandmother, which are stored away, but the afghans she made are out for all to see.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I vote for afghans. I have two of them. One was crocheted by Granny and the other was made by Mama.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

A cousin of mine started an 'heirloom' tablecloth for her daughters wedding.
A repeat motif (from the china dinner set)was transferred onto the cloth and it was passed around all the female members of the family who each embroidered a motif on the cloth and a napkin. I remember doing my motif - and my mothers as she wasn't well at the time.
It looks quite beautiful when the table is laid with the matching china - though it doesn't come out very often!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

mkjfrj

You have caring and loving heart. May I add my vote for an afghan. I love the idea of making squares either knitted or crocheted . As the grandchildren grow and reach a milestone, you could create a square to commemorate the event. Since you are concerned about your arthritis, you can make the square in advance, anticipating the milestones: graduation from preschool, elementary school, high school... first date, first prom, first bicycle, first car, there are so many milestones to remember.

As so many others have mentioned an afghan warms the body and the soul. I never thought I would suggest Red Heart yarns, for a project like this one that you want to last forever, and be as easy care for as possible.

I so admire your desire.

Carol


Smudge said:


> I started out crocheting 'granny squares' when my son was born. These were formed into a large bedcover - not all squares were absolutely perfect - but my son treasured it and he is now in his thirties and has passed it on to his son who also treasures it. It has come home for repair now and again. I would definitely say afghan.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> hello mkjfrj,
> i knitted a basketweave afghan 47"x58". this pattern looks like the weave is going up & over the next row. it is different, & very easy to knit. i used lavender yarn, my grsndaughter's favorite color. this pattern (i think) looks better in a solid color rather than mulit. i also knitted one in cream.
> also, i started a g-grandmother's hope chest with baby afghan & hat. who knows if i can knit when the times comes. i wanted the children to have something from their g-grandmother :wink: get going on your projects!! they will love anything you knit.
> MRS. VERY GOOD


when my granddaughter was little her very favorite color for everything was lavender - like most little girls - now she's 16 and wants NOTHING in lavender - just a hint!


----------



## melodie9452 (Dec 11, 2011)

I LIKE THE TABLERUNNER IDEA TOO. I HAD MADE ONE OF ONE OF MY SISERS AND SOMETHING SHE USES IT FOR A SHAWL FOR CHURCH OR SPECIAL OCCASIONS. SHE LOVES IT.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I like the idea of a table runner - hadn't thought of that - maybe I'll just make a table runner and a neutral color afghan.


I LOVE the idea of the table runner in a pretty ecru color. That is something that could be on display all the time. I would cherish that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree - afghans are great. In fact, when my grandson saw one I'd done for his dad, he asked if I'd do one for him. I did - and the idea snowballed. Now I'm making them for all of my grandchildren - 12 and one on the way. I wait until they're old enough to have a favorite color. Then we design it on the computer (just very simple - stockinette with stripes) and I start. I'm very slow, but they love the finished product. Right now I'm doing two at a time for two 12-year olds- phew! It's fun because they're both different - one in TN Titan colors (red, light blue, dark blue, and white) and the other green, light blue, variegated blue-greens, and white. Almost finished! Next - 15-year old granddaughter and 14-year-old grandson. I HOPE I'm finished before they go off to college! After that, the little ones. Afghans are like a hug.


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

I would go with afghans also. My husband's grandmother made all her family afghans. Still have the one she made for me and my husband. She made smaller ones for all the grandkids and they have them as well. Now that she's gone they are even more special. It's a reminder of her love and care for us. Always had a crochet hook in her hand and kept crocheting even when she could hardly see . . . did it by feeling.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've just logged on to read while having my lunch. I think this is a wonderful idea and it doesn't really matter what you make cos I'm sure they'll treasure it because it comes from you, as I treasure everything I've inherited. Having said that I just love the idea of an afghan being a hug from whoever made. I'd never heard of afghans until I joined this site as we don't really have them in the UK but I'm now determined to do one for my children - still waiting for grandchildren but I'm determined to start an heirloom for them too. I'm also an embroiderer and plan to do birth samplers for them. I did a wedding one for my daughter but unfortunately they split up but I will do one for her and my son as and when. Thank you for this lovely idea.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. I also have 5 grandchildren ranging in ages from 6-12. If you celebrate Christmas why not a Christmas tree skirt. There is also a pattern out there for knitted creche/manger pieces. One of the things I do each Christmas is give each grandchild a tree ornament. That way by the time they are on their own they have a collect of ornaments for their first Christmas tree. Good luck deciding what to create.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Definitely afghans, made of machine washable and dryable yarn so they can be easily cleaned.


I agree.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Some of my favorite things were pillowcases with crocheted edgings. They are so special and beautiful.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

An afghan would be my choice. While I would appreciate both, I think an afghan would be more popular. I've seen far too many works of art, (tablecloths) 'saved' because they are far too nice to be used!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Afghans are my vote for American gifts IN NEUTRAL COLORS. They'll give the couple a hug from you every time they use them. 

If you lived in Europe, I'd suggest a more formal tablecloth, but here folks are so much more casual, that it won't be used. I have my great aunt's tablecloth (she gave it to me because there were smokers in her family and she said she'd worked on it too long to get burn holes in it) but I've used it only twice in 30 years. I just don't do anything that formal anymore. Sarah


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

My Mother-in-law made each of her 6 grandsons afghans for their high school graduation. She chose colors that we manly but not necessarily high school colors as they may move before they graduate. An afghan at graduation and an assortment of smaller fussier prejects for the wedding. Ideas could include a ring pillow, smaller doillies, Christmas ornaments etc.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


I have begun tablecloths for each of my grandchildren. The plan is to purchase a piece of clear plastic to cover it so that they will be OK with using it!

Whenever I give a handmade gift to my children or grandchildren I tell them that I EXPECT them to use it. If it is something special I would frame it & have it ready to hang for them.

Trying right now to get a butterfly shawlette framed for hanging for myself. Problem is they say it will cost about $400.00 to get the frame, glass & mat cut to size. I'll bet I can do it cheaper myself!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Im gonna say afgan..it is something that you can give to them that will wrap them with love every time they use it. My Aunt was knitting all the grand neices and nephews afgans and she unexpectedly passed away before she was able to do the youngest, my daughter. She is still devestated that she isnt able to have Aunt Kit hug her every time she missed her.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

An afghan would be very nice.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with several others about making afghans in neutral colors. I applaud your decision to start making these now while you can, even though the grandkids are still young. It will be something they treasure.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I made my eldest granddaughter an afghan when she was about 10.Years later I discovered that she cherished it so much, because no one else ever made her handmade items, that she had it in storage! She was afraid to use it in case something happened to it.

I'm sure the time will come when she'll actually use it. My vote would be for an afghan just because they're so cuddly and homey.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


Seriously?
None of the mentioned.
You can't know what their tastes will be like in years for now.
Even they can't know that.
Or what will be their partner's view of interior design?
The chances that whatever you make will be stucked somewhere in a drawer or something are really high. And than you will all feel bad. You - for them not appreciating your gift, they - for having disappoint you and the partners - husbands or wifes - for making their loved ones feel sad.
Make them a toy - a bear or something, something they will play with now and poor their hard and tears to - later, when they grow bigger and fell in love for the first time... something they will spend their time with now. And, well., since they would grow to love the special toy the chances are pretty big that they will take the toy with them to their new homes - as decoration, and perhaps pass it on to their own children in time...


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Table runners and place mats would be good; they could be used on coffee tables, dressers, end tables and kitchen or dining room table or buffet; very useful.


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

When my grandmother began suffering with arthritus she crocheted a baby shawl for each of her grandchildren that could be given to them on the birth of their first child (I already had mine being the eldest grandchild-while she was still alive) and they are treasured. My mum-her daughter decided to do the same thing when she became unwell, but chose knitted cot blankets-unfortunately the first one was never completed as she died suddenly. I have since finished it and put it on one side for my daughter to have on the birth of her first child as she was the eldest and therefore closest to my mum. I know that she will treasure it as it was made with love.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> What a wonderful idea. I also have 5 grandchildren ranging in ages from 6-12. If you celebrate Christmas why not a Christmas tree skirt. There is also a pattern out there for knitted creche/manger pieces. One of the things I do each Christmas is give each grandchild a tree ornament. That way by the time they are on their own they have a collect of ornaments for their first Christmas tree. Good luck deciding what to create.[/quote
> I make each grandchild and niece and nephew a Christmas ornament as well, have been doing this for over 30 years now, so they have all left home with quite a selection.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Definitely, an afghan -- in a neutral color.


----------



## Cary Guido (Oct 12, 2011)

Afghans and tableclothes are all nice options. 

However, I think that a selection of pillows using different stitches and textures would be good too. You can have fun in smaller doses. They are easier to store than an afghan or tablecloth. 

You could match colors to personalities...like a bolder personality may like brighter or deeper colors. A more refined soul may prefer linen or cashmere. You can even do some in eco-friendly fibers for the recycling buff. 

Pillows are infinitely huggable. By stitching your love into a pillow you are giving them a hug too.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I am working on things for future gifts as well. Who know what life will bring and I want my Grandchildren to have something that I have made. My son doesn't have children yet, but I'm making a couple extra of everything and put them away for them.. I think an afghan is just the ticket.... Not only are they versatile, but it is something that they can wrap around them which represents your loving arms.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

Beekeepers quilt?

4pins xx


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

I think afghans too,but I have a beautiful hand embroidered tablecloth that my late Mother in Law Made. I put it on the table for all family gatherings,how precious it is. Just a couple of months before my MIL passed away,she was at one of these gatherings and she looked at the tablecloth and said what a pretty tablecloth. I said "you made it".She replied "Oh wasn't I clever" She was 89 and her memory was a little worn.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I agree a afghan. Afghans are always welcome. And they make a great Heirloom.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

I vote for afghans also
Marie50


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

When I made the first afghan for my grandson, I was worried that it wasn't soft enough. I washed it and added LOTS of fabric softener. His parents just about swooned from the smell! But Alex LOVED it! Ever since - about four years - whenever it needs washing, he brings it to my house so I can wash it and make it smell good! It's become a great family joke!


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


I love the idea of the sample square afghan in a cream colored washable yarn. The great thing about it is that if you find the task overwhelming the project could quickly be turned into a baby blanket, table runner, or framed art....whatever you wanted it to be. I am in my fifties and still have everything my grandmothers ever made for me. My daughter and son are expecting that their baby blankets will some day be wrapped around their own babies. I don't use the big table clothes for fear of stains but smaller ones adorn coffee and end tables that aren't subjected to food and we use the afghans every day.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

A "TREE OF LIFE" blanket, or one with sampler blocks of different patterns. Something that can become an heirloom - "grandma made this, it's very special" ! Blessings to you for thinking ahead and on your making the right choice for each of the grands!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

wordancer said:


> afghans, neutral colors/design that will go with anything.
> Who knows what their favorite colors/decorating stye will be in the future


I agree, wholeheartedly!! Do afghans. NOW, can you wait to give them until the appropriate time?? I would have trouble.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, my Grand kids, at the age of 9 and 3, love everything that this Grandma makes for them, already. So I know they will appreciate "special" items when they get older, as well. I personally could care less what their spouses will think of the items. My Grand kids I am sure, will have the finally say.

Deb


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll vote for afghans also. Consider a pattern that comes in strips or blocks rather than one piece that way you won't have the weight of the afghan as it gets better on your hands. If you do go for a one piece, use circular needles as that will be easier on you too.


----------



## snowflake526 (Mar 15, 2011)

I suggest a bedspread. I crocheted one for my daughter to be passed along to my grandchild. I was a labor of love and my daughter appreciates the effort.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful idea. I make things all the time with that in mind. I figure even if they never use they will have a wonderful keepsake from Grandma forever.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Afghan, for sure. My kids are grown and don't appreciate knits, but an afghan would be a wonderful heirloom. I started making my daughter one, as her new house will be ready in a couple of weeks; she looked at it and said ewww she didn't like the colour (it's a rusty orange and I was going to edge it in black)...so I stopped and I'm knitting for me now. But I wouldn't go to all the trouble of a tablecloth and then have them reject it.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

i got the same idea about six months ago. im in hand braces 24/7 because of severe carpal tunnel and arthritis so i thought of something right off the bat for my first great grandchild, temperance. i got a generic american girl doll $20 insteadof $100 and began making doll clothes for her. the baby is 8 months old and i have about 30 outfits made already so by the time shes 6 or 7 i shoud have a houseful of outfits for the doll. i got a redhead because i have decided red hair..i decided to become a redhead when i was 13!. there is a blonde and brunette doll that im also planning to get her so by the time shes old enough to play with them, she should have about 100 outfits im also making afgans for the two daughters and four grandchildren. hope you like my ideas! cheryl


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

My gramdmother made me a bedspread that I love...also many afgans..one that I gave to MY daugher..My grandmother lived with us.and my daughter loved her too.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Lately, I have been asked to knit place mats.....


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Not quite the answer to your question, but if it were me, I'd teach them to knit or crochet. You always remember who taught you and you'll always have that gift. Even the boys could learn about how things like that work. A sampler piece that you worked on together could be the piece that would be loved in the future. And you could still do another piece for their future homes.

bright


----------



## ecgs8 (Apr 18, 2012)

I would have to go with the afghans. I've crochet and knit all sorts of things over the years, for my family, gifts for church functions. At present I'm finishing two afghans for my grandson's school Graduation Party; they have all sorts of gifts donated for drawings that the graduates can win. I'm actually making the afghans for our church's donation. Believe me, these afghans are nothing special, dozens of yarn skeins in two natural colors were donated for the project, I picked up skeins of pink and blue for added color. The blue afghan is squares, the pink is stripes. 

It seems color or design doesn't matter at all, EVERYONE who has seen these afghans have hugged them to their chest and stated, 'I want this.' I see the same reaction every time for afghans, blankets or shawls. 

Also, afghans are in every home, if nothing else for design. But, more importantly, when your grandchildren look at and cuddle in the afghan you made them, they will think of you WARMLY.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that's a great idea. My next project is place mats for myself so I'll see how my children react to them. Thanks very much.



mernie said:


> Lately, I have been asked to knit place mats.....


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I agree, an afghan. Every time they use it, it will be like getting a hug from you.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would make afghans. Reason is when they curl up in them on a cold night they will have my arms around them hugging them to keep them warm and loved. A table cloth is nice but it wouldn't be used as an afghan would. A table cloth would be put away sort of..out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I voter for afghan in neutral colOr. A kitting friend is making a basket weave one on camel and it will be a classic treasure for her family. Great ideal to do it now.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

That typo was not meant to be on a camel but in a camel color!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > afghans, neutral colors/design that will go with anything.
> ...


I'd have trouble waiting, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

craftylady953 said:


> Well, my Grand kids, at the age of 9 and 3, love everything that this Grandma makes for them, already. So I know they will appreciate "special" items when they get older, as well. I personally could care less what their spouses will think of the items. My Grand kids I am sure, will have the finally say.
> 
> Deb


That's just wonderful! Yes, they are so sweet - they love us and whatever we give them. I credit their parents for helping to build us up in their eyes. Sometimes, I feel so unworthy because they are so sweet and innocent,and their love is unconditional.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snowflake526 said:


> I suggest a bedspread. I crocheted one for my daughter to be passed along to my grandchild. I was a labor of love and my daughter appreciates the effort.


Great idea. I had one from my grandmother, and now my daughter has it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the idea of an afghan. Oh yes, the vacuum packed or air tight would be good as it would take up less space.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would definitely do the afghans. They will be a treasured item for them for many, many years.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My daughter treasures anything homemade, especially a sweater that my mother made many years ago. She gets compliments on it all the time. Appreciative people are a blessing.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://theyarntart.blogspot.com/2006/08/berry-basket-dishcloth-pattern-free.html
Is this like the pattern you made? It is my favorite. It would indeed make a beautiful useful keepsake. jinx


MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> hello mkjfrj,
> i knitted a basketweave afghan 47"x58". this pattern looks like the weave is going up & over the next row. it is different, & very easy to knit. i used lavender yarn, my grsndaughter's favorite color. this pattern (i think) looks better in a solid color rather than mulit. i also knitted one in cream.
> also, i started a g-grandmother's hope chest with baby afghan & hat. who knows if i can knit when the times comes. i wanted the children to have something from their g-grandmother :wink: get going on your projects!! they will love anything you knit.
> MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love this pattern - and the name "Berry Basket!"


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the opposite situation. I am using handmade items my granddaughter made for me. She embroidered dish towels. Every time I use them I think of her and smile.
Perhaps making smaller items like dish cloths or doily would be nice as they use them daily. Of course, an afghan to go with the stash would be perfect. jinx


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

The Tree of Life Afghan would be a wonderful thing to leave your grandchildren. It would signify more than just a plain afghan. My mother-in-law made my daughter a quilt before she died & my daughter treasures it to this day. I made my son-in-law an afghan & when he was dying of lung CA, he asked to be buried in it, which he was. I knit my parents an afghan years before they passed & it was always displayed in their home & I know they treasured it. I have it now many years later. I'm mentioning these things as a way of telling you that no matter what you leave your grandchildren, they are going to treasure it because your love will be entwined in the item.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the idea of a basketweave afghan. I have a tablecloth that my great-aunt made (which needs some repair) handed down from my mother, but table sizes vary so much and you would have no idea what size of a place they would be moving into for their first place. Whether they move out to go to university or wherever, an afghan would get lots of use! ... and you'd be thought of every time it's used!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I would do an afghan, but then after 9-11, I felt compelled to make each of my children/nieces a quilt for Christmas one year. At that time some of them were pretty young. At this point they have all had children, so I am assuming, they have all used them.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes afghans are a great choice. A knit doiley would be nice too, we have some heirloom doilies, and love them.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I would think at the ages the grandchildren are, isn't it a bit early to be thinking of the time they are ready to set up homes of there own? Things change in life, and the best thing is to celebrate the time we have in the present. A heirloom tablecloth sounds nice. However will it be a round one, oblong or rectangular. A crocheted afghan on the other hand would be more of a comfort for chilly nights and
even a blanket would be very useful. I made some for my grandchildren for Christmas some years ago and they just loved them. Still use them today. Some were knitted and were made from my scrap yarns.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Make them one of each and some matching potholders and other kitchen stuff. Save them for when they get married and give as a gift. There will be nothing more cherished then something made by grandma.


----------



## cawsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

I made an afghan for my daughter-she and her hubby love to cuddle in it. Since she is my only child, I'm able to also gift her and her hubby with scarves, hats, fingerless mitts, and am branching out into dishclothes for the kitchen and maybe a hammock for their "babies" - they have fancy and dumbo rats as their "kids"!


----------



## bcandscott (Jan 5, 2012)

Our family often gifts one another with table runners and placemats for the table. They are either the color scheme we have in our dining rooms or they are seasonal or holiday themed. I use these runners for the dining room and also on the coffee table and I know that my MIL uses them on various surfaces around her house. I have a whole collection and love changing them according to the season or upcoming holiday. I think hand made items like that would be fabulous.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd go for afghan too. I just came across a bag that was in our storage unit and it contains the afghan my mom was working for my son before she passed away. It is a knitted ripple and if I can finish it I will, otherwise I will bind it off as is. Erik said he would treasure it however it was finished.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would say an afghan, but not too fancy.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

blavell said:


> The Tree of Life Afghan would be a wonderful thing to leave your grandchildren. It would signify more than just a plain afghan. My mother-in-law made my daughter a quilt before she died & my daughter treasures it to this day. I made my son-in-law an afghan & when he was dying of lung CA, he asked to be buried in it, which he was. I knit my parents an afghan years before they passed & it was always displayed in their home & I know they treasured it. I have it now many years later. I'm mentioning these things as a way of telling you that no matter what you leave your grandchildren, they are going to treasure it because your love will be entwined in the item.


The Tree of Life Afghan is gorgeous .. and that is a free pattern you can google on the net.


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely afghans. I love curling up in the ones my gramma made especially since she isn't here any more.


----------



## donna seguin (Sep 22, 2011)

you get my vote for afghans I made two this winter for my girls they are so commfe thank you all for the tips and info Donna


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

My vote is for afghans. I made an afghan for each of my four children and the next year of all eight grandchildren. 
One suggestion:
consider that the children most likely will get as tall as their parents, don't make them too small. chorbanxx


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

My vote is for afghans. I made an afghan for each of my four children and the next year of all eight grandchildren. 
One suggestion:
consider that the children most likely will get as tall as their parents, don't make them too small. chorbanxx


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Best thing is to keep moving. I would make tablecloths and afghans. This way there is plenty to go around. God Bless


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

I had made both my GD's their baby blankets which they still sleep with 6&8 yrs old so i decided to make them each the same pattern for their babies when they have them


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've already made afghans for my 11 and 13 y/o GDs, as well as an adult GDs and DD. I have an afghan my grandmother made as well as a couple my Mom made. We treasure them. I always make the afghans of washable material...they get dragged around a lot!


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

i would go for an afghan anyday myself.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree kirti! I'll take one. lol


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been making Christmas ornaments-- sewing and knitting, and putting their name and the year on the back. Then, when they decorate for the season every year, they will think of you!
Besides, I have 15 grandchildren and 3 great grands - I would have to live to 150 to make an afghan for each of them.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I vote for an afghan. However, you can't possibly know what colors they will like as an adult, so just choose something that is fairly neutral, but not boring.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I have just finished Lace shawls for my three Great Grand daughters. They were thrilled to receive them and I know they will take good care of them.
They have always loved any thing that I knitted or crocheted for them. Socks are what they ask for when ever I have time to knit them. This gives me great pleasure and I"m sure what ever you choose to do, will be appreciated.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Definetely afghans , each and every time they would use it they would feel that they were being cuddled by their gram...


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Oh, yes. Make them a special heirloom that they will always treasure. A tablecloth sounds wonderful!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think it depends on individual personalities. Afghans are nice but I know of some young people who would cherish a table cloth. I'm not young but have always loved beautiful table clothes, even when I was. I always thought them to be so dreamy and romantic.... and they brought back another era of times I have read about.


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

Afghans.....my mom crocheted them for all the grandkids when they were still at home. My son took his to college (it coincidentally matched his school colors!), my daughter has hers in her den, and I've seen my niece's and nephew's in their homes, too. My son, who just turned 40, still uses his and has to fight his daughter for it to cover-up on chilly evenings watching TV. I have no idea what brand of yarn she used, but they are acrylic and have held up beautifully all these years, and are a constant reminder of how much the were loved by Grandma Lorraine.

She also crocheted granny square Christmas stockings for my children and they both still use them. It drives my daughter-in-law crazy, because she likes things matchy matchy, but my son won't give up his. She asked me to make the rest of the family some to match, but I don't crochet. My niece has asked me to knit stockings for her family, though.

Whatever you make for them will be treasured for years to come.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is a wonderful idea!! A very dear friend of mine had a wonderful mother-in-law who took it upon herself to cross stitch a full size - 120" long - tablecloth with very intricate details (some Christmas, some floral) for her 3 children and her 9 grandchildren. She got them all done but one and the last one was patially finished when she passed away. My girlfriend and I spent a week up at her cottage and we finished off that last tablecloth and it inspired both of us to leave the same legacy as well. She did not knit but she did beautiful needlework and did full size wall hangings for her own 3 kids for their weddings. Both her and her husband passed away far to early (in their early 60"s), within a year or two after finished her projects. All three of their kids told me that they are blessed to have the wonderful needlework of both their grandmother and mother to cherish. So the moral of this story is...don't put off tomorrow what you can do today. If you enjoy lace work, then I think a tablecloth would be a wonderful idea. I'm currently doing afghans for my 3 daughters and 2 grandchildren (ages 13 and 18 months). Oh, and following in the footsteps of my dear friend.....I've already done 3 cross stitch tableclothes for my girls and everytime I look at them, I thank those two angels up in heaven for motivating me to leave something of myself behind someday!!
Good luck and enjoy this wonderful journey.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I made an afghan for each of my kids when they went to college and then another when they moved into their first houses. They love them and are always asking me to make them for wedding gifts and baby gifts for their friends. 
As color schemes have changed in their houses, I have made many more afghans for them with updated colors too. They really appreciated them.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to see the pattern for the afghan you mentioned. Thanks, Nanette


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Mrs Very Good, I would love to see the basket weave pattern you were talking about. It sounds like I would enjoy making one like it. Nanette


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

from all of the suggestions here, I would say afghans! Blankies never go out of style and there will forever be cold spells during the year!

You might want to make the afghan in each of their favorite colors or birthstone colors!


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

I made a basket weave afghan for me and my husband from a gorgeous deep blue peruvian wool. We use it every day. Right next to it is the one my grandmother made. We use it too. I vote afghan.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


I am going to make not afghans but more like blankets for my GDs. They are 9 and 11 and I think they could use at their future homes or for college someday. They tease me that I should start now because at the rate I knit, it will take me until they graduate from high school anyway!
Wicked Mama


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm a sr cit and still have a well used beautiful Irish Lace bedspread my Gramma crochetted for me when I first set up housekeeping. It is a wonderful idea whatever you decide to do. I began to do a special Christmas ornament each year when my boys had their own trees. I didn't realize how important it was to them until one year I didn't. Now I include my six grandchildren and look forward to planning and making them every year.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Nokum said:


> I'm a sr cit and still have a well used beautiful Irish Lace bedspread my Gramma crochetted for me when I first set up housekeeping. It is a wonderful idea whatever you decide to do. I began to do a special Christmas ornament each year when my boys had their own trees. I didn't realize how important it was to them until one year I didn't. Now I include my six grandchildren and look forward to planning and making them every year.


That is just awesome, Christmas ornaments, great idea as well, I must incorporate that in my plans!!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I made afghans for my grandchildren, ages 2, 5, 6, 7,8 and hope they will be passed on. I think that's the best idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Me, too. It takes me forever, but I'm knitting blankets for my grandchildren. They're more like "throws" because I don't really measure for a bed. Each one is a little bigger than the one before. Slo-o-o-o-ow.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I think an afghan for each would be the way to go. That should provide you with hours of warm cozy feelings as you think of them while you are working on each project, and they'll get the warm feeling and wonderful memories as they cuddle up in it later on. Additionally, you could keep a short journal of the things you were remembering about them at the time you were making the afghan to enclose with the gift. Maybe that would trigger extra memories for them later on.


----------



## Scyr (Mar 28, 2012)

I vote for the afghans. I agree always soft, cuddly and useful. Good luck!

My mother-in-law is finishing up the last of her 22nd afghan for all three of her boys, their wives and grandchildren. She used the same pattern - size and everything. The only difference is the color of varigated yarn. She hasn't decided if she will just hand out and then swap until you get color you like OR she was thinking of numbering the packages and having everyone draw. Either way, can't wait - made with love.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm making afghans for my Grandies right now. They are all grown and even the "greats" are included. Male or female, never too old for a nice cuddly afghan. A doily just wouldn't do it. . .teeheehee


----------



## Calcon (Feb 27, 2012)

I think they are all wonderful ideas but definately keep it neutral - You will not know what they will like in the future. 

Neutral dishtowels would always have a purpose as well.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

That is an excellent idea. . .a journal of sorts, to go with each afghan. I must do that too. Thanks so much. . .


----------



## jbuell (Mar 5, 2012)

I would definately start working on it now and have it boxed and stored properly for when they live on their own. I would do tablecloths and afghans. Maybe even some dishcloths.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

In reply to all. . .I'm doing both crochet and knitted afghans for all. Whichever I feel like at the moment. 
I've done a number of sewn ones too, over the years, for
the babies.


----------



## Lamb (May 5, 2011)

You've received lots of nice suggestions here. Another would be a Christmas Tree Skirt or something just for the holidays. Good luck deciding.

Iris


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a very interesting project. I have 10 grand-children, ranging in age from 24 to 5. My mother loved to crochet. Before she passed she had made each of us an afghan. When she passed she was working on one for my son. My sister later finished it and the afghan is a precious one for my son. I would vote for the afghan.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


Hmm, my thought would have been a crocheted or knitted counterpane. There are so many beautiful old blocks out there that become spectacular as motifs for a counterpane. I must admit, I'd be inclined towards a tablecloth, as well, though, something in lace, of a size that might tempt a bride to use as her wedding veil....


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not so sure about tablecloths....when I was first married, my Granny, long passed, presented me with a beautiful luncheon cloth with matching napkins. I was way too young for it and it really got messed up. I now wish with all my heart, I still had it. Oh well. An afghan is sturdierf if you DO NOT make it lacy. I appreciated the thought, but not enough!


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

That's another great suggestion . . . with even a couple of sweet ornaments to match "or" not match.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Afghans seems to be a good idea. My suggestions would be to talk to the oldest about what you would like to make and what he or she thinks they would like; or if you already know hers or his interests are, you could make a theme afghan that they would treasure and the fact that you included their opinion in the decision making would made a big difference in their acceptance and treasuring it forever. The youngest, time permitting, I would wait a while but you would be surprised even at that age how opinionated children can be. I think today's problem with children is that adults don't often ask their opinions or talk to them in a serious mode. I always though fairies and fantasy really silly when I was young but tolerated it because adults around me thought it was so great.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

How about baby blankets for each of your grandchildren.i have 13 and I am making them each 2 blankets. One girl and boy blanket. Almost finished. Baby blankets will be easier on your fingers.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

My choice would be the Afghans! Simple patterns and basic colors would be what I would choose!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi! I vote for the afghan! That's something ones can always use unless they live in hot areas, can't cover all the variables so go for afghan. :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I also needlepointed "birth announcements" for each of my GKs and greats...expensive but they are individualized and they have them on their walls...and I have a baby blanket pattern that I've done many times (altho I hate doing the same thing twice) because it is such a great blanket. One recipient (not a relative) said her son took it to preschool with him for nap time! And the one I made for my great GD was stolen from her stroller when her mom went to the store!!!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I would say afghans. Everyone I know enjoys having them
handy. I still have some my great grandmother,and grandmother made. I never met my great grandmother, but heard stories of
life on her farm. I can picture her working on afghans,quilts,
and samplers. The farm is still in our family. Stories come with
each of these gifts and that is what makes them precious.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I am 72 years old. When i was a toddler my grandmother made me a bedspread. My mother put it in the cedar chest until I married. It meant the world to me. i used it sparingly and now my daughter has it. It is truly and heirloom. I say make anything you want, they will always remember you for it. It does not have to be used constantly. They will know the love that went into it.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to say that my vote is for the afghan, which could double up as a bed throw, a snuggle rug or whatever the new owner wishes for it - whatever you chose, I am sure it will be well loved and very much appreciated. xxxx


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

do you use the support glvoes made especially for arthritic hands.I have an old pattern for a bedspread knit thats done in squares so its not so heavy could send it to you if you pm me your email address


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

My mother made me a beautiful tablecloth before I was married and I still have it to this day. 39 years later.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

And along the lines of family stories - my grandmother and aunts made a quilt for each of us as we married - mine was the last quilt to have any of Grandma Rose's stitches in it. I love that quilt.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love love love knitted, lacy tablecloths, but . . . who knows what size table they would have. A runner is an idea. However, an aphgan seems to be the practical choice.


----------



## cargeo (Mar 4, 2012)

I vote for an a crochet tablecloth. My mother nade one when I was a baby and I cherish it. It is still in use, not with food but to make the table look lovely when not in use.


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

What type yarn is the best for afghans? What do you use? I had not thought of a table runner. I like that idea. Any suggestions on whether it should be tight knit or like a lacy scarf. Any pattern suggestions? Also what type yarn would you use for a table runner?


----------



## shere35 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you idea of making something for them is great. You might give a prayer shawl to a granddaughter going off to college.
A grandson might enjoy an afagan. I did a wedding prayer shawl
for my granddaughter when she got married, she loved it. Do it
now, who knows what tomorrow brings. Sherry


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FYI--Lion brand has their afghan knit kits on sale! just got an email.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


I always think of an afghan as a hug, and still have one of my grandmother's (I'm old enough to be a grandmother myself)


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


My vote would be for the afghan, or maybe a special sweater.


----------



## 4350catherine (Apr 9, 2012)

I made both my children afghans when they left home. Now I have three grandchildren and I have made them all knitted blankets for their beds. I was at my daughter's home yesterday and noticed a lemon baby shawl which I made to bring my first born home from the hospital - nearly 32 years ago. It was lying on the arm of their lounge. When I asked her about it she told me that it is their "sick blanket". It was made from feathersoft baby yarn and was quite large. She said it is the softest blanket in the house and anyone who isn't feeling well enjoys cuddling into it. It made me so happy to think it was still being used and not shoved away in a cupboard. All those hours of work not wasted.


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

Over the last few winters, I have made identical afghans for each of my five grandchildren. I was going to keep them until they were older, but, since, one was married last year, I decided to go ahead and give them to them this last Christmas. I made them in an off white, so they should go with anything at any time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I would LOVE to have a tablecloth that was made for me by my grandmother. I think your girl grandchildren would really treasure that. A pure white or ecru lace tablecloth is always an asset in any household-- something special for holidays or entertaining.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Some of the nicest books for classic lace tablecloth patterns are those by Marianne Kinzel. *First Book of Modern Lace Knitting * and *Second Book of Modern Lace Knitting*. Published by Dover.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I am working on a knit baby afghan, but perhaps baby outfits for the great grands I may never see. this is what the mother of a friend did several years ago.
I have 5 grand daughters 21-12 in age.
I have either crocheted an afghan or embroidered pillowcases with their favorite theme for all of them


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


If it's in your heart to make something for your grandchildren go for it. I think tablecloths would be wonderful. It's something they will appreciate more and more as they grow older. Take your time in whatever you make, no need to hurry. Tell them what I tell my kids and g/kids when I make something for them: A kiss in every stitch.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

hi it is an afghan. i have made my three dtrs. one for each of their homes, one for my grdtr. bedroom and now i am making one for my grandson for college. these are things they will keep forever and always remember you. i was talking with friends only today and one girl said she has the afghan her grandmother made and will pass it on to one of her kids. they have many choices to pick from, a girl a lacy or yo one and boys basketweave or cables. good luck.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Afghans - for all the before said reasons. I did something similar years ago. I collected my son's old jeans and made patches out of the unusual parts of them and made a quilt for when he went to college.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello MKJ: I'd say do what means the most to you knowing whatever it is that it will be made with love .


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Placemats in a neutral color could be good.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess I am with everyone else about table runners and afghans being what I would chose. I think I would make an assortment of holiday or seasonal table runners - since the children are so young, you could likely get this done before they grow up. Then too, there is no color scheme problems.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a very precious afghan my grandmother made for me as a wedding gift. Its not fancy, just a ripple pattern popular in the early 70's but I know the love and time she put into it. She's long passed and our 40th wedding anniv. is in September but it still brings me comfort whenever I see it. I vote afghan! and yes safe long term storage will be a must.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I've made Christmas tree skirts for 3 (of 9) grandchildren so far. They've been well received and will be keepsakes. They also have afghans.


----------



## chrysson (Dec 9, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about making something for each of my grandchildren that could be given to them at the time they'd be setting up their own homes. They are only 12, 10 and 3 right now but I'm thinking that by the time they would be old enough for me to do something like this for them, the arthritis that is ever present in my hands may have made it impossible for me to knit or crochet anymore.
> 
> Wanted to ask for an opinion on what I should make (tablecloth or maybe just an afghan or what would you suggest) and also if I should even be considering doing that at this point in time. Thanks for your opinions.


I agree with many of the other posters. An afghan in a neutral color would be my choice. I have one that my aunt made for me as a wedding present 26 years ago. It is an off-white, ripple pattern because her eyesight was failing her by then but she could make that pattern from memory. My aunt has passed on but the afghan is still on my bed and my daughter, who is now 23, gets it to wrap up in and watch TV whenever she is home.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

My vote is for the afgan, I still have the afgan my Grandma made me 40 years ago and it is still in great shape. We get plenty of use out of it .


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> from all of the suggestions here, I would say afghans! Blankies never go out of style and there will forever be cold spells during the year!
> 
> You might want to make the afghan in each of their favorite colors or birthstone colors!


Agreed


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I vote afghans. My grandmother made all of us afghans and I still have it today. My mother made afghans for all her grandchildren when they went off to college, using the college colors. And now I am making afghans for my grandchildren, even though they are toddlers. It is something they will have forever. My daughters still use their college afghans in their homes.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I love this afghan
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/baby.html
> the size is nice for a lapghan.


That is beautiful!


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

wordancer said:


> afghans, neutral colors/design that will go with anything.
> Who knows what their favorite colors/decorating stye will be in the future


I agree about the colors. I have a beautiful afghan that was knitted by my mom in law that is green, orange, and yellow- very 70's. Now it doesnt go with anything. Color choice is important.


----------



## SewingOne (Jan 15, 2012)

I love the afghan idea. I have the one my mom made for me for a weddding shower present and now that she is gone it is very special. Mom also made one for my daughter for her wedding.


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would go with a table cloth or afgan. I have a friend that has a beautiful crocheted table cloth that her mom made her as a wedding gift. She also made one for her other children and grandchildren. It's a wonderful memory now that she is gone


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Afghans are lovely, and if you have small amounts of yarn maybe dishcloths or wash cloths or pot holders. When my Mom goes on long rides she like to have small projects and will crochet wash cloths and pot holders. Also, maybe small pillows to go with the afghans.

I realize you have a lot of suggestions now so I hope we did not all over burden you!

Yes, I would do them now. Have fun and enjoy creating for your grandchildren!

JanetLee


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I would suggest if making something for a table why not do a theme one such as thanksgiving, easter or christmas, that way it would become really special..


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I vote for afgahns, when they cuddle with them they will always think of you. I am making baby blankets for my great-grandchildren. I don't have any yet, but like you I thought I would get a head start before the arthiritis sets in.I have five grandchildren and I thought I would make them one each for their first born. I hope I still will be here to see them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't put my time into a tablecloth unless I knew the size of the table the recipient had. I might do a set of pretty place-mats with a matching table runner. but probably--an afghan. Maybe a baby set in white, yellow or green for way down the road. What about making knitted lace edging for a linen handkerchief that they could carry for the 'something old' at their wedding? By the time they get married, it would be.


----------



## Ucabutrfly (Jan 20, 2012)

I've already made Mckenzie a Bedspread.
I have a NEW Grandaughter, Addison, she is a different child. I want to make her everything. She appreciates the things I make.

Adddison is much older now.


----------



## Ucabutrfly (Jan 20, 2012)

I shouldn't have said it that way.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> hello mkjfrj,
> 
> i started a g-grandmother's hope chest with baby afghan & hat. who knows if i can knit when the times comes. get going on your projects!! they will love anything you knit.
> MRS. VERY GOOD


I agree with this idea of a GG's hope chest. Put in an afghan; table runner, matching place mats, matching napkins and napkin rings; and some baby things for when they marry and have babies. Then you will have these things ready for them, especially if you are no longer able to knit/crochet because of your hands. And they will definitely love anything that you have made for them with all your love. Good luck with whatever you decide to do and looking forward to seeing photos of the finished items. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I say afghans, my oldest son, now 27, still has the one my mother made when he was 2. So this is what I've decided to make my children and grands.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

afghan...my great aunty pearl, had no children, and was in a wheel chair, but she crocheted bedspreads for each and every one of her nieces. Those bed spreads are treasured today.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanted to add another reply to this thread. Many of us have voted for afghans for the grandkids. In a novel I was reading ("Deadline" by Fern Michaels) it stated:

"A home would have evidence of a life, and pictures on the walls. A favorite afghan, made by someone who loved him and he loved in return, tossed carelessly over the back of a much loved chair."

I just wanted to share that with you all.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

How about dishcloths and towels wash cloths those can all be used by anyone.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

like that line it says a lot


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Definitely the afghan - every time they cuddle up in it they will think of you -x-


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I vote for tablecloths. Afghans are pretty common, but a beautiful handmade tablecloth is something special! Whatever items you make, though, be sure to store them away carefully. A renegade (and hungry) mouse once nibbled its way through a stack of homemade doilies my aunt crocheted--grrr.....


A dear, dear family friend of my first husband's mother made a beautiful (and very large) crocheted table cloth for us when we married.

It was special all right. I'll admit I was young and foolish, but that darned tablecloth was NEVER anything but a burden to me. I didn't like it, I didn't want it, I didn't use it, I didn't have a place to keep it, I didn't know how to store it, and I was unable to give the darned thing away or otherwise get rid of it (so I got rid of the husband instead, LOL).

To this day, nearly 45 years later, I still resent the incredible burden it was and STILL to this day would not like it or want it or use it.

But IMO afghans are in a different category entirely. Unless you choose a trendy or non-classic design, it will stand a much better chance of being appreciated for its practicality as well as its beauty and actually used.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Whatever you are able to make them would probably be appreciated - they will be able to use an afghan sooner than home decor items though.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I think a crocheted table cloth would be nice. I made my daughter-in-law one 20 years ago and she keeps it on her dining room table most of the time. It is something she too can pass on to her grand children in years to come. Also, a christening outfit would be nice. I made my granddaughter one for her first child and she was so appreciative of it she told me it would always be in the family as long as she was alive.

Happy crocheting.
Barb


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My grandmother made all of us grandchildren afghans. We all treasure them. She also made about a dozen afghans and put them in a box labeled great grands. While she was living she would make an afghan for any great grand born, but the box had a letter in it that said any great grands born after her death even to the next generation until all the afghans were given out were to be present at the birth of each child with a picture of her and short letter telling them how they were related to her. Knitting and crochet afghans are the lasting gift in our family.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I made my Daughter a thread large dining room tablecloth when she got married... Whew.. I was georgeous.. That was almost 8 years ago.. I will have to ask if she ever used it... I do know that she uses all the afghan I have made her..
My Friend is just finishing up the GREAT American Afghan and it came out soooooooooooooooooo NICE.. I have the book too and am anxious to make at least one probably as a gift...http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittersMagazine/GreatAmericanAfghan.asp


----------



## kaden (Apr 25, 2012)

afagans are a great idea. Make sure you know the color scheme or keep it neutral. Make sure the newly wed bride likes the color, or you will never see it. Too bad.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have two afghans my grandmother made for my mother about 40 years ago and I treasure them highly. My grandmother never sat down without either her Bible or some handwork, either sewing, crochet, or embroidery.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Whatever you decide to knit it's the love that will be evident to your grandchildren....that's what's important.....
julie


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> I made my Daughter a thread large dining room tablecloth when she got married... Whew.. I was georgeous.. That was almost 8 years ago.. I will have to ask if she ever used it... I do know that she uses all the afghan I have made her..
> My Friend is just finishing up the GREAT American Afghan and it came out soooooooooooooooooo NICE.. I have the book too and am anxious to make at least one probably as a gift...http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittersMagazine/GreatAmericanAfghan.asp


I made the Great Aran Afghan several years ago and it was quite a project but beautiful--grandkids fighting over it already so think I'll have a lottery...It was a grand prize winner in either Maxim or Heschner's catalog and came in a kit


----------



## Joanne17 (Dec 30, 2011)

How about a Christmas table runner or tree skirt so they can think of you at christmas time
when ever they take it out


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

What a wonderful idea--and such an heirloom to-be! For wedding gifts for family and friends, I love to knit aran afghans.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know this is a knitting site, but if your hands giving you trouble, can you sew, with a machine?
I am making right now really nice pillow cases for kids. 
There is a pattern on You Tube that shows how easy it is:






No arthritis problems here.


----------



## annie46 (Apr 25, 2012)

hi.your note made me think a lot.I have 16,19 and 20 yr old grandaughter and i have half finished each one but they are just in seperate bags hanging in my wardrobe,so,thank you for reminding me of my quest .
i shall finsh each one and put some knitted toys inside each bag and give them the bags when they have their own children has mementos of my generation.hope this helps you.but i found granny squares blankets the easiest to do,marking each one with the colours suiting their personalities and for the youngest i have used cotton type yarn as she has sensitive skin and is a vegiterian'hello to you on this wet day annie


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

My lovely mum has had to give up knitting as her arthritis is so bad, but she has managed to knit a shawl for each of her children and grandchildren so that if she doesn't make it (her words!), each will have something she has made them to wrap their babies in - future cuddles for her great-grandchildren!


----------



## makayla (Feb 9, 2012)

i would have to vote Afghan i love just the thought of a nice warm Afghan but i am sure either way your grand kids will love either


----------



## alisonwardpay (Apr 29, 2012)

I suppose it depends where you live - if you ever have cold snaps then for me it would be throw blanket/quilt. I have one my Gran made me and i treasure it - and my nephews love the ones I made them. I know in the days of equality you are not supposed to be sexist but i have made ones in neutrals - oat, brown, caramel etc. I made them using squares and had the fun of playing with stitches. It kept costs down as I pick up wool from charity as well as new sources. If you want to go the whole way make it for full bed cover - and they go with everything. Great for bedsits/ college days and then your first home.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Definitely an afghan! Embroidered pillow cases are also nice. My daughter inherited her grandmother's embroidered pillow cases and love them. My friend makes quilts for her kids. I would say anything you make that they would appreciate it.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> I have two afghans my grandmother made for my mother about 40 years ago and I treasure them highly. My grandmother never sat down without either her Bible or some handwork, either sewing, crochet, or embroidery.


my mum shares same views, according to her one can waste so much time watching TV. Always keep your hands busy, she taught us.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Just back to work on Monday and catching up. As Afghans are not so common in the UK I was wondering what people here would make for an heirloom. My daughter would love an afghan cos she loves to cuddle up on the settee with a blanket but I don't think my son would appreciate one and certainly wouldn't want to drape it on his settee or bed as he is incredibly fussy about what goes in his home. I love the idea of knitting them something but would love to know what other Brits think/have made.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't thank all of you enough for all of your wonderful ideas. I think whatever I do I will go with a neutral color - Tree of Life Afghan; table runner; Christmas Tree skirt; so many things I'd like to make. The each have multiple sweaters and afghans that I've made for them already and scarfs - my one granddaughter is a "scarf person" (her words) and I've made literally hundreds of scarfs for her. I also like the idea of prayer shawls for each of them - I made and donated hundreds of them over the years too. Whatever I finally decide on will be made with my love and a hug for each of them. Oh the suggestion of a Christening gown is wonderful and something I hadn't given a thought to before. Thank you my dear dear friends.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

My mom had a friend's mom come stay with us, when she went on here honeymoon. The lady had watched us grow up. We called her our Scotch grand ma. When she was at our house, she made lace to go on a flat sheet and two pillow cases to match. We each got a set in our color choice. She was gone, when we got married, but her gift was with us for years and a couple sheet sets. I will never forget her love for us.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> My mom had a friend's mom come stay with us, when she went on here honeymoon. The lady had watched us grow up. We called her our Scotch grand ma. When she was at our house, she made lace to go on a flat sheet and two pillow cases to match. We each got a set in our color choice. She was gone, when we got married, but her gift was with us for years and a couple sheet sets. I will never forget her love for us.


at young marriagable age, my sister, cousins and me, spent our long summer breaks to embroider, cross stitch, crochet and tat for our respective dowery. tatted laces for handkerchives, plain dyed bed sheets and pillow cases, chrochet laces for table covers, cross stitched table runners and shadow worked bed spreads and what not.

when the time came, i relocated to UK. nobody, i mean nobody appreciated what i could do with mere threads and a small tool or two. i was disheartened. was naive enough to give up my hobbies until 4 years ago when i picked up my knitting needles again and am never without a project since.

what a trip down the memory lane. thank you.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I vote for afghan. I can only crochet when we travel as I get car sick when looking down too much or reading. Thus, I have 11 afghans finished waiting for my grandchildren to get married or go off on their own. Am working on number 12.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

kirti sood said:


> cabbagehome said:
> 
> 
> > My mom had a friend's mom come stay with us, when she went on here honeymoon. The lady had watched us grow up. We called her our Scotch grand ma. When she was at our house, she made lace to go on a flat sheet and two pillow cases to match. We each got a set in our color choice. She was gone, when we got married, but her gift was with us for years and a couple sheet sets. I will never forget her love for us.
> ...


kirti: How very sad that you became so disheartened that you gave up your needlework. And I am so very very happy to see that you have started it up again. If you have any of those things that you made when you were younger, please post some photos, would really love to see them. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------

